# Vet required in the Reims area of France



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Friends of ours Will be departing from Spain in a few weeks time for the UK and need to locate vet around the Reims area in France. For the pets passport system.
Any help with a vet location would be appreciated. 
Thanks
Mike T


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This << might help Mike.

Dave


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> >> This << might help Mike.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Zebedee 
I checked this but Reims vet not listed on this or the previous list 
MikeT


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

lot of people we have met use the aire and vet at Forges les eaux

English speeking and very good so I have been told

Joe


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

I hoped there would be one somewhere near enough to your friends' route.

Someone will know I expect - we don't take our dog abroad so I've no personal info to pass on.

Dave


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Use www.pagesjaunes.fr


----------



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

*vets in france*

Hi

We use Clinque Veterinaire
5 Rue de Belfort
6250
ST OMER

03 21 88 04 64

Very good English spoken parking close by the canal

hope this is ok

Les


----------



## Grunhilda (Jul 9, 2007)

Use google maps, search for 'Reims', then put 'veterinaires' in the search bar, and several will come up. No personal recommendations of course, but you can get more information by using the links which come up in the left and pane.

A useful tool not just for vets, but also 'campings', 'supermarche', 'gasoil'. 'Macdonalds' etc.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grunhilda
I used this method when I started taking out pet with us Then from the list that came up I phoned them up to find out who spoke english ,it worked for me .

I did this to start with but was hoping for personal recommendations like if they spoke english and maybe an email address for them.
Thanks Mike T


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

These are two Vets recommended by the Autotrail Owners Club.

Perennes Yannick….226 bd Pommery Reims 03 26 85 85 85
Rousseau Annabella….374 av Laon Reims 03 26 87 01 01

If you use either of them, or for that matter any other Vet, please could you post details of your experience of them - prices, English spoken, parking available, etc.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

*Re: vets in france*



les1 said:


> Hi
> 
> We use Clinque Veterinaire
> 5 Rue de Belfort
> ...


Thanks Les 
Will Pass on to them 
Regards Mike T


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

MikeT - Friends of ours Will be departing from Spain in a few weeks time for the UK and need to locate vet around the Reims area in France.


Did you find a Vet for them?


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith 
Yes I passed the information to them a day before they left .
Thanks Mike


----------

